# Vw Quantum



## Ambiguous01 (May 10, 2015)

What kind of market is there for these? 83 to be specific, 5 spd 5 cyl fwd w/ 200k. Daily driven, curious how much interest there would be if put up for sale but theres no forum specific for it(i believe its a b2?) thanks


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

You could post it for sale here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5205-Dasher-and-Quantum-Classifieds

Where are you, and what are you thinking for asking price?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LangsamKafer said:


> You could post it for sale here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5205-Dasher-and-Quantum-Classifieds
> 
> Where are you, and what are you thinking for asking price?


x2. I've always loved the Santana.


----------



## Ambiguous01 (May 10, 2015)

Im in southeastern ct, and i was thinkin of putting it out there for 3500 obo since its a 5spd, 5cyl and rust/rot free with a straight body, altho that could be crazy talk, i have no clue their value lol any input is appreciated!


----------

